# Smoked Boneless Leg of Lamb



## Johnny6162 (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm a Brit working in Saudi Arabia and I'm out here this Christmas, with my youngest son visiting me. His favourite meat is lamb and he's never experienced the smoker before. I've kind of settled on a recipe. It's this one here. 
 

The recipe suggests, after sealing the meat to braise it, that you can throw in carrots and potatoes to cook with it in this final stage. I was wondering if it is possible to braise the meat alone, as he has done, and if there would be enough heat in the firebox to roast some potatoes in another foil tray with some butter, oil or goose fat? And if it is not hot enough, would it be an issue to crank up the firebox with the meat wrapped?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2021)

Welcome to the SMF Family....
There is no reason you can't Smoke some nicely seasoned Potatoes separately from the Lamb. I don't think 121°C will give a good result so... Follow the above Smoking instructions. About 1 hour out, the Lamb Internal Temp of 85° to 88°C, raise the smoker temp to 163°C. Add the pan of Potatoes. At 163°C a pan of 2cm Potato Chunks, will get tender and Crispy in about an hour. Turn the Potatoes after the first 30 minutes. This Higher temp won't hurt the covered Braising Lamb. If the Lamb gets done before the Potatoes, take the Lamb out of the smoker and let it rest. Enjoy the time with your Son and Happy Christmas to you both...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2021)

Well there you go!
I think JJ has you covered!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2021)

oh yes, follow 

 chef jimmyj
  advice.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 22, 2021)

Hmm... he took it to 160ºƒ, lamb is best served 140-145º.  Do agree with using a fruit wood and cherry is a good pick.  You might want to review Malcom Reed's approach to a smoked leg of lamb and then decide how you'd like to proceed.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2021)

He went 5 hours Necked and 5 hours in Foil, with liquid, until it would Shred. That has to be 200°F+. He wanted it fall apart tender for Tacos, but he changes plans and decides to slice it. 
Looking at recipes, for every Med/Rare, Medium recipe, there is a Low and Slow or Crockpot Pulled Lamb recipe. I'm squarely in the Medium done camp, unless I'm making Irish Stew, then I want Fork Tender Lamb...JJ


----------

